# New Cumberland



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Little help please, 1 how's the sauger bite at new Cumberland/ pike island been? Thinking of making the long drive down this weekend instead of fighting ice for some steelhead. 2 . It's been several years since my last trip down and I've heard the parking on the ohio side of new Cumberland is nonexistent now? Any info is greatly appreciated and I may be persuaded to trade smoked steelhead for high priority intell...lol

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Can't believe that no one has responded, but not much action in this section for a couple of years.

Any way, they are there now through March. Bite can be unpredictable, hot one day and not the next.
That's the way it's always been. The sauger and walleye are staging, and you should be able to hook
something. I've caught wipers there as well.

I prefer working shallow in a boat, but there is usually someone fishing at Stratton. We fish shallow enough
to talk to the guys on shore after dark.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ty for the info, bout the same as I remember it...I'll give it a shot .

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> Ty for the info, bout the same as I remember it...I'll give it a shot .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Hey WB Bob - just curious if you ever made the trip? Anything to report? I know it's been nearly a month....still curious


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

1MoreKast said:


> Hey WB Bob - just curious if you ever made the trip? Anything to report? I know it's been nearly a month....still curious


Same here! Wonder what it looks like now snow/ice wise. Be cool to do some fishing soon gunna be a while around ne Ohio no ice fishing for me.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

High and muddy, water dropping as of yesterday. West Va side unfishable due to #10 gate wide open. One guy on the Ohio side near end of long wall, no fish, no hits....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> High and muddy, water dropping as of yesterday. West Va side unfishable due to #10 gate wide open.* One guy on the Ohio side near end of long wall, no fish, no hits....*


Thanks.
How's the parking area? or did he park across the street?
I can't even imagine walking down that hill,,, with all of the snow?
Did the construction crew make us a nice path down to the water?
(lol,,, still dreamin' ;>)


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Very, very little room to park along 7 due to all the snow plowing. Parking lot empty, no path....  ....and I ain't climbing down those rocks....


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has eyes on the river level around New Cumberland and if you think it will be fishable by Sunday. THANKS


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Really high and really muddy


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Mike Hatfield said:


> I was wondering if anyone has eyes on the river level around New Cumberland and if you think it will be fishable by Sunday. THANKS



Only on the Ohio side. River should be around 25ft Sunday but behind the lock walls you might catch a fish or two....


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well...sorry so late guys...life's been hectic and I don't get on here as much as I'd like to...wish I had a report but the truth is I just never maid the trip down..ice got good shortly after and I decided to stay local..I appreciate the info I did get...still planning on going down in the near future here and I will definitely post any info I can.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I will just say that the BIG walleyes are being caught at N C....Rubber and live bait


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> I will just say that the BIG walleyes are being caught at N C....Rubber and live bait



lol,,, & I'm 'chumming' the near-by creeks right now. Hoping to catch a slew of CHUBS!
AND,,,, the other day,, Sunday pm,, the WORMS WERE OUT, big-time.

Next week is looking GOOD! ;>)

Thanks.


----------

